

Show HN: Jenx, an OSX client for Jenkins CI Server - netmau5
http://urbancoding.github.com/jenx/

======
netmau5
Our latest side project: we built this notification app using MacRuby. The
tooling has a little ways to go, but it was generally much nicer than using
Obj-C.

